# Is Thanksgiving paid holiday?



## TheLycan (Nov 21, 2022)

As the title says.. is Thanksgiving paid to us associates? Some people say yes some say no so I'm just confused


----------



## SigningLady (Nov 21, 2022)

Yes, it is a paid holiday to TMs after 90 days of service. Along with Christmas.

Easter is an unpaid holiday for everyone.

Any other holidays are only paid for TLs and above. But you do get time and a half pay if you work on holidays, regardless of position.


----------



## Nauzhror (Nov 21, 2022)

You also have to average 24.5 hours a week to be paid for the Holiday.


----------



## TheLycan (Nov 21, 2022)

Thank youuuuu I'm a full timer so I'm glad to hear that


----------



## DBZ (Nov 21, 2022)

Sweet!! I totally forgot about holiday pay. This check is going to be fat!! 48 hours straight time and as many OT hours as I can manage!


----------



## jackandcat (Nov 23, 2022)

TheLycan said:


> As the title says.. is Thanksgiving paid to us associates? Some people say yes some say no so I'm just confused


For some TMs.  Thankfully, eligibility for the two paid holidays for Grade 35 store TMs was expanded earlier this year.  If you averaged 25 hours/week over the past 52 weeks, you should receive holiday pay.  If you averaged less than 25/hours/week, you won't.

TLs, ETLs and others receive six paid holidays, not merely two.


----------



## Yetive (Nov 23, 2022)

jackandcat said:


> TLs, ETLs and others receive six paid holidays, not merely two.


It's 7 now since they added Juneteenth.


----------



## ForbiddenSin (Nov 23, 2022)

jackandcat said:


> For some TMs.  Thankfully, eligibility for the two paid holidays for Grade 35 store TMs was expanded earlier this year.  If you averaged 25 hours/week over the past 52 weeks, you should receive holiday pay.  If you averaged less than 25/hours/week, you won't.
> 
> TLs, ETLs and others receive six paid holidays, not merely two.


That's awesome to hear,the beginning of this year I was at 29.9 so I thought I wouldn't get the holiday pay like I use to the years prior


----------



## goingto4 (Nov 23, 2022)

Does this apply to TMs on paid maternity leave?


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Nov 23, 2022)

goingto4 said:


> Does this apply to TMs on paid maternity leave?


No


----------

